# FreeBSD 9 how to run graphical mode



## adsky (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi to all,

I'm a newbie in FreeBSD. It's my first topic here. I have installed FreeBSD 9 on VMWare, after installing I'm trying to run graphical mode with console, but *startx* command shows an error. 

How to run graphical mode?


----------



## bbzz (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## adsky (Jan 28, 2012)

I tried:

`# cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2`
`# make install clean`

errors:

```
>>fetch not address record
>>python27 stopped
```


----------



## fonz (Jan 28, 2012)

adsky said:
			
		

> ```
> >>fetch not address record
> >>python27 stoped
> ```


Sounds like a problem with your Internet connection - did you even configure that to begin with?

Fonz


----------



## adsky (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm use Windows 7 with VMWare, ip4 protocol configured 
192.168.1.1

I think internet must be worked, at least when i install linux it was


----------



## bbzz (Jan 28, 2012)

`$ ping forums.freebsd.org`

What happens?


----------



## adsky (Jan 28, 2012)

```
cannot resolve forums.freebsd.org: Host name lookup failure,
```


I haven't right internet connection 

How to configure it?


----------



## bbzz (Jan 28, 2012)

My preferred way would be this. You need virtual interface on your windows host machine to forward traffic to FreeBSD guest.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2012)

This is getting old, but you may be better off installing PC-BSD.


----------

